# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #11143 dmk, Λούτσα (Αρτέμιδα)

## bonovas

*#11143 dmk, Λούτσα (Αρτέμιδα)*


Καλησπέρα στους ασύρματους φίλους του AWMN.

Ο κόμβος dmk (#11143) ξεκίνησε ενεργά την λειτουργία του στην περιοχής της Λούτσας (Αρτέμιδας) απο την *10-12-2006* , με σκοπό να βοηθήσει δυναμικότερα την δρομολόγηση του δικτύου στην περιοχή.


*Εξοπλισμός κόμβου :*

1x taratsοpisi pentium 4 x86
2x Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 80 cm
1x Πιάτo Gibertini 60 cm
3x Feeder nvak 5 giga
3x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
Καλώδια LMR-400
3x επεκτάσεις ιστού (γωνίες)
Μεταλλικό κουτί : IP65 22x27x15
1x Switch 3Com X1000 Δίκτυο x5 lan

*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter.

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται UPS, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Σελίδα Wind :*
Internet : https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11143
Wireless : https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=11143

*Graphs κόμβου* :
Wireless : 10.67.46.1/graphs

Ips : 10.67.46.0-10.67.46.255


*Backbones*


*bonovas (#8933)*
SSID: awmn-bonovas-dmk
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8933
Δήμος Αρτέμιδος -- 0,724km ----
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 05/10/2010

*AIVAnet2 (#12084)*
SSID: awmn-dmk-aivanet
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12084
Κοινότητα Πεντέλης -- 9,998km -
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 27/09/2010

*sweet2 (#11245)*
SSID: awmn-11245-11143
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11245
Δήμος Αρτέμιδος -- 3,855km --
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία 16/12/2014: 

**************************************

Ευχαριστουμε τους εμπλεκομενους !!!

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικος.!!

Για ετοιμαστείτε σε routerboard RB433 ....

----------


## anman

Μπράβο παιδιά!!!!!!

----------


## senius

Ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου, στο routerboard και στο wind..!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο dmk (#11143), έγινε αντικατάσταση του τρατσοπισι με ένα rb433.
Συνεχιζουμε δριμύτεροι !!

----------

